# Un pajarito me ha dicho que es el cumpleaños de Dudu.



## heidita

CUMPELAÑOS FELIZ, CUMPLEAÑOS FELIZ, TE DESEAMOS TODOS, CUMPLEAÑOS FELIZ.

Nuestro querido Dudete está en mi tierra así que también procede felicitar en alemán:

*Für unseren Freund Eduard ein besonders großes und kaltes Glas Bier für seinen Geburtstag!*

Bueno, os cotilleo: Cumple 42, no, 24, no,19, no, 32...vaya, ¡¡qué despiste!!

Un abrazo muy especial para mi entrañable amigo.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

¡Felicidades Dudu! Pásalo bien en la tierra de las salchichas... (menudas tonterías que me invento... )

Perico.


----------



## lamartus

*¡FELICIDADES DUDU Y QUE CUMMMMMPLAS MUUUUCHOS MÁÁÁÁASSSSS!*​


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Eduardito , ¡que cumplas muchos más! Per molts anys!*

*Saludos que van desde Barcelona hacia Alemania .*

*Liebe Grüsse,*

*TPS *​


----------



## Soledad Medina

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños para uno de los foreros más admirados de WordReference!*

*Aprovecho también para felicitarte por tus excelentes aportes.*

*Un cariñoso saludo desde Miami*
*Soledad*


----------



## Rayines

¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS DUDU!!
Un regalito desde las pampas.


----------



## zazap

Happy Birthday To You
Happy Birthday Tooo You
Happy Birthday Dear Duduuuuu
Happy Biiiirthday To You!!!!!!


----------



## María Madrid

Muchas felicidades Dudu! Esperemos que los alemanes te sepan montar una fiesta como Dios manda!


----------



## Dudu678

María Madrid said:


> Muchas felicidades Dudu! Esperemos que los alemanes te sepan montar una fiesta como Dios manda!


No lo sé, pero me voy ya.

A los demás, ¡gracias!


----------



## Antpax

Felicidades. (Como ves te estoy haciendo un homenaje, más escueto imposible.)

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## aceituna

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Feliz cumpleaños más dos días!!!!!!!!!!!*

(Yo siempre llego tarde, y mira que es fácil de recordar: Sanfermín)​ 
Pues nada, espero que lo hayas celebrado como se merece y lo hayas pasado muy bien, y que lleves bien lo de hacerte viejo...

Un besote,
Inés


----------



## jester.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Dudu. Viel Spaß in Deutschland.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

*FELICIDADES DUDU!!!*
TE ENVIO UN ABRAZO CALUROSO DESDE ACA DE VENEZUELA, QUE CUMPLAS MUCHOS AÑOS MAS, CADA UNO MAS DICHOSO QUE EL PROXIMO.... 
PORTATE BIEN....


----------



## krolaina

Estaba de vacaciones!! No puede ser! Mira, he llegado a las 00.30 y aquí estoy para cantarte el cumple feliz (desafinando un poco...).

Habrá que celebrarlo bien eh?. Qué calladito te lo tenías...

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chics

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Dudu678

¡Ooooh! Vaya página. Estoy un poco desconectado del foro por aquello de no estar en el calor del hogar. Ahora estoy en el frío del hogar. 

Otra vez muchas gracias a todos. Especial gracia me ha causado jester., quien me felicita desde aquí mismo. A antpax decirle que no hacía falta la explicación. chics también ha comprendido bien cómo hay que felicitarme.

Y krolaina, habrá que celebrarlo, sí, pero con mucho retraso y yo no pago nada. Veamos si finalmente tiene lugar... jojojo.

A la aceituna (lo siento por el artículo, pero queda cómico): no es San Fermín, es un día antes. ¡Todos con retraso! ¡Ja!

Bueno, seguiremos informando. Ayudaré a algún forero desesperado con un aporte genial y posteriormente procederé a perderme por las calles.

Vielen herzlichen Dank!!


----------



## Eva Maria

Dudo,

¿Dónde está ese pajarito tan bien informado? Pues en mi ventana no se posó a cantar y no me pudo contar que era tu cumpleaños, y por eso llego tarde, aunque llego, que no es poco! 

Por lo menos te felicito en el mismo año, que ya es algo! Aunque tampoco no me he enterado de cuántos cumples!

Viviendo en Alemania, seguro que habrás oído el jocoso comentario al respecto:

Die Deutsche sind ein Volk von Pessimisten. Sie sagen:

"Wie alt bist du?" aber nicht "Wie jung bist du?"

"Wie spät ist es?" aber nicht "Wie früh ist es?"

"Wie weit ist es?" aber nicht "Wie nahe ist es?"

Con tu inconfundible avatar y tus profusamente explicativos posts, eres irrepetible!

Eva Maria

POST SCRIPTUM: Me iba sin felicitarte, jejeje! Felicidades, pues!


----------



## Dudu678

¡Qué vergüenza!

He estado totalmente ausente del foro por una cuantas semanas y ahora que me encuentro en casa y acabo de hacer el reencuentro (hace escasos minutos, tengo pruebas) me siento fatal por haberme retrasado incluso más que tú en agradecerte la felicitación. Buenísimo el _jocoso comentario_. 

Ah y... mi edad es un secreto. O no... ya veremos


----------

